# PVP Gilden - Neuanfang & Aufbau?! (Blackmoore)



## Nefretiti (24. März 2010)

Hallöchen liebe WoW Spielerinnen und Spieler,

nachdem ich von einigen Spieler/innen gelesen habe dass es komplett egal ist auf welchem Server man sich befindet und es überall gleich "schlimm" ist möchte ich gerne ein neues Thema anschneiden:

Ich spiele auf dem PVP Server Blackmoore (Allianz) und suche schon länger nach einer PVP Gilde, leider ohne Erfolg.

Darum bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht selbst eine Gilde aufbauen soll, jedoch erlebe ich es immer öfters dass sich gerade neue Gilden sehr schnell auch wieder auflösen.

Vielleicht gibt es den einen oder anderen Spieler auf Blackmoore (Allianz) der ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer PVP Gilde ist?

Falls jemand Interesse hat eine Gilde zu gründen oder schon eine PVP Gilde hat kann er mich gerne kontaktieren :-)

Liebe Grüße


----------

